# Semi- Automatic Transmission... Good or bad?



## Senna777 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, 


I was wondering something... I am frequently and aggressively using my semi-automatic transmission to down shift when coming to a stop or of the highway instead of braking. Could that cause any transmission or engin problems in the futur??? It's a 2005 V6 3,5 Altima. 


Thanks


----------



## DSM_2Xtreme (Sep 18, 2007)

It shouldnt, as long as you are not downshifting it to redline or something in the next lower gear. If its are just engine braking with it as normal no damage will occur. Like I said, wouldnt try going from 40 to zero using only the tranny but hey..... ;-)


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Touchy subject. I've heard both pros and cons of this. Some people say to use it either one way or the other, not to switch up, because it can cause more wear on the tranny. I've also heard that there is nothing wrong with doing it. My wife's car has the same thing, and I drive it occasionally. I keep it in auto...much as I hate it...


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

shouldnt really cause any damage, but putting it in neutral and braking i think is better because it leaves out the engine and tranny ur just brakeing wth ur brakes...engine deceleraton(when in gear) helps braking. like DSM_2Xtreme said...as long as ur not shitfing down too fast i think its ok.


----------

